# Sticky  Harry



## guest

What a shock..do you know what happened (or are you at liberty to say..) ?

My sincere condolences to his family and friends..he will be missed.


----------



## erics37

mxslick said:


> What a shock..do you know what happened (or are you at liberty to say..) ?
> 
> My sincere condolences to his family and friends..he will be missed.


All I saw was backstay's post and simply quoted it here. Sounds like he will post the obituary when he gets it.


----------



## Speedy Petey

This truly is sad, and shocking. Like Eric, outside the electrical field we rarely agreed, but he was a character and I also admired his love and defense of animals.
He will definitely be missed.


----------



## B-Nabs

Always the first to welcome a newcomer, and generally a very helpful and friendly guy from what I could see. A loss to this forum, as well as those in his real life obviously.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mshow1323

Sh!t


----------



## Big John

Harry could rile me up until I wanted to put my face through the drywall, but for as much as we argued, I always had the impression he was a legitimately nice guy. Not many folks can pull that off. He will be missed.


----------



## wildleg

I really appreciated Harry's spirit and personality, and even though we never met I considered him a friend. I can't believe it.

RIP Harry.


----------



## emtnut

Haven't been on long enough to know him, but he did jump in right away welcome me to the group. Sounds like a really good person.

They say you can tell a lot about a man, by the way he treats his dog !


----------



## NC Plc

Wow man... RIP.


----------



## Voltron

Harry was a good man, he will be truly missed. RIP Black Dog.


----------



## RePhase277

Dammit Harry.


----------



## walkerj

Well that's a damn shame


----------



## BBQ

Roger sent me a PM about this thread.

Truly saddened to hear this. Not more than a month a go I got a PM from him over at Holts.


RIP Harry.


----------



## Bootss

Harry and I got into the trade around the same year 1974.Doing so on opposite coasts. ( I'll miss his inperson reports from the different sports venues)
:sad::sad:


----------



## hardworkingstiff

WTF happened?

RIP bro, you will be missed BIG TIME!


----------



## dthurmond

Dang it . RIP Harry .


----------



## Roger

erics37 said:


> I, personally, appreciate his stance on animal welfare


 Same here.

Condolences to his family and friends

Roger


----------



## derit

Only having seen his tireless contributions here in these past few months, I think he embodied some of the Old Yankee spirit. The hard, rocky New England soil once yielded many such men who met life's challenges with dogged determination, wary of man's fallen nature, yet ever mindful of an eternal reward.*Godspeed.


----------



## Bad Electrician

Deeply sadden over a person I never met face to face.

The forum will never be the same.


----------



## Bootss

I wonder if his wife or family needs any help wrapping up any of his projects?


----------



## 360max

Harry was a great guy, was always the first to welcome new members! I am a die-hard Yankees fan, when Harry's Mom passed, I told him I would change my avatar from Hilti to the Boston Red Sox logo for a month in honor of his mom, Harry at first didn't believe me , but loved it when I did it, and reminded me daily lol. This ones for you Harry!!

Another ET legend passes, rest in peace Harry.


----------



## Barjack

God speed, Harry. You will be missed.


----------



## Meadow

:vs_sad::vs_sob::vs_sob:

I will truly miss him, I really will. He brought so much life to his forum. I enjoyed reading every post having tremendous respect for his views on animal rights. 

RIP


----------



## backstay

Lep said:


> I wonder if his wife or family needs any help wrapping up any of his projects?


I will ask.


----------



## 360max

I also think we should vote Harry 'Electrician of the Month' to honor Harry, and donate any proceeds to an animal shelter in his name. Similar to what was done for B4T.


----------



## GrayHair

Sorry to learn of his passing. He could get under my skin sometimes, but I will miss his contributions here.

The faults of our brothers, we write upon the sands, their virtues on tablets of love and memory.


----------



## Dengarrett

I haven't posted much, but have read almost everything for a couple of years. It was obvious to this outsider that Harry deeply loved his, and all, dogs, and he greatly valued this forum and put forth real effort to make it a better place. A good way to honor him is to follow his good example.


----------



## backstay

Richard Carr, Of Newton, passed away unexpectedly November 7th, 2015 at the Brigham & Women’s Hospital in Boston at the age of 55. Born on December 12, 1959 in White Plains, NY; son of the late Robert and Jane (Rusk) Carr, Richie was raised and lived most of his life in Newton. A graduate of Newton North High School, Richie went on to Coyne School of Electricity. He was employed as a Master Electrician throughout his life owning & operating his own business “Richard A. Carr Electrical”. He was a member of the Electrical Forum and the International Dart Association. He had a love of dogs especially his own “Harry”. Richie is survived by his loving & devoted wife of 26 years Margaret M. “Peggy” Mancuso, his dear brother & sister Robert Carr and his wife Michaela Dewale of Augusta, GA and Susan Carr and her husband Leonard “Lenny” Shine of North Canton CT. In addition he is survived by several nieces & nephews. Relatives & Friends are respectfully invited to attend a Graveside Funeral Service in celebration of Richard’s Life at Calvary Cemetery, 250 High Street, WALTHAM on Friday November 20th at 1:00 p.m. The Brasco & Sons Memorial Chapels of WALTHAM assisted the family with arrangements. 

http://www.brascofuneralhome.com/book-of-memories/2286283/Carr-Richard/service-details.php


----------



## RePhase277

http://www.richardcarrelectric.com

He had a nice truck.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

Thanks Backstay. 

It says he died in the hospital. I wonder if he was in there for his sinuses again? 

Man, I'm really going to miss that guy. He was infectious.


----------



## Big John

Man. Only 55 years old.


----------



## Barjack

Harry always welcomed people to ET, and was helpful in answering questions by new members. 

This is something I think we all need to be better at, myself included.


----------



## micromind

The main thing, to me, that stood out about Harry was the plain and simple fact that he would stand his ground. 

No matter who or how many agreed or disagreed with his opinions, he still stood firm. 

Whether or not I personally agree with him is immaterial; I will always admire anyone who stands up for what he believes.


----------



## backstay

hardworkingstiff said:


> Thanks Backstay.
> 
> It says he died in the hospital. I wonder if he was in there for his sinuses again?
> 
> Man, I'm really going to miss that guy. He was infectious.


Rich died from a massive stroke. I'm going to miss him more than I can say. He was just a pup, 9 months younger than me. We talked on the phone, he had that accent that was right out of the movies. His wife was trying to get Apple to unlock his computer so she could tell us, but no go. She knew who I was, said he talked about me and talked about the forum a lot. It was important to him, you all were important to him. The people that disagreed with him he defended when we would discuss the different threads. He really did care. 

Good bye my friend!


----------



## Bad Electrician

Is it possible to sen flowers or something for for his family?


----------



## wildleg

Bad Electrician said:


> Is it possible to sen flowers or something for for his family?


can someone here set up a fund me account, I'd like to donate to flowers or something as well.


----------



## backstay

Bad Electrician said:


> Is it possible to sen flowers or something for for his family?


http://www.brascofuneralhome.com/book-of-memories/2286283/Carr-Richard/service-details.php


----------



## nrp3

That's a shock, talk about unexpected. Wow. Thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## backstay

Rich, Leena and I are missing you.


----------



## NacBooster29

That really sucks. Rest easy Harry. 
He added alot of spice to this forum. He will be missed


----------



## chicken steve

wtf....? man the good die young.....

~CS~


----------



## Oakey

This blows, way to young. Harry is the only one I pmed back and forth with about stuff here, he always answered right away and seemed like a guy who genuinely wanted to help.
We'll miss ya bud


----------



## ELECTRICK2

Man, this sucks. Words fail me. Never thought I'd be on this site in tears.


----------



## chicken steve

*omg...!*

Christ on a cracker I just found out we're related .....~CS~


----------



## hardworkingstiff

chicken steve said:


> Christ on a cracker I just found out we're related .....~CS~


How's that Steve?

PS, is Steve your real name?


----------



## CT Tom

Man, this sucks to hear. Thoughts for his family.

Rest easy my friend.


----------



## chicken steve

From the obit Lou, and yeah, Steve is my name....

_sheesh_ i feel like a real heel now, posted stuff to get a rise outta him here for YEARS

He went off in the Faux news stratosphere , but never went off on me...

~CS~


----------



## backstay

chicken steve said:


> From the obit Lou, and yeah, Steve is my name....
> 
> _sheesh_ i feel like a real heel now, posted stuff to get a rise outta him here for YEARS
> 
> He went off in the Faux news stratosphere , but never went off on me...
> 
> ~CS~


Rich was not like that. He didn't bad talk members, the opposite really. He like the give and take.


----------



## Galt

May GOD bless you Harry.


----------



## Magnettica

I heard from the ES2 e-mailing list this afternoon. 

Rest in peace, Harry, and God bless his soul.


----------



## Switched

Harry will be missed!

He was just as great a guy on the phone as he was here. He might have tried to get a rise out of people, but he would have turned right around and helped them out too. 

He will be greatly missed, I wish all the best for his family not only now but for the future days they will miss is voice, sarcasm and love!


----------



## yrman2

I haven't been on this site in over a year but just learned about Harry. I'm crushed. He was always so kind and rational. Rich, you will be missed. RIP.
(formerly yrman- old Id won't let me post anymore.)


----------



## telsa

chicken steve said:


> From the obit Lou, and yeah, Steve is my name....
> 
> _sheesh_ i feel like a real heel now, posted stuff to get a rise outta him here for YEARS
> 
> He went off in the Faux news stratosphere , but never went off on me...
> 
> ~CS~


If you really can't stand someone -- then they _must be_ family !

Even Gomez Addams figured that out ! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dawgs

I am very saddened to hear this news. I have two friends in my profile, Harry was one of them. I will be praying for his family. He was a good man.


----------



## JohnDeere

Harry was the heart and soul of this forum and we are all better for having known him, if only in these pages. We've had our spats but his discernible good nature and love for his fellow man always shone through. He was a man of principle and I respected him. I take solace in the fact he's received his reward and his work is done. Go in peace tradesman


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wendon

RIP Harry, you're going to be sorely missed. A conservative with class was what he was. His kind are in short supply. Condolences to his family and friends. ET won't be the same without him. Who's going to keep the global warming crowd honest now??


----------



## Switched

This one is for you Harry...

http://www.drudgereport.com

Someone with more skill will have to post from here like he did!


----------



## CADPoint

What a kick in the Gut.

I'm so sad to read of this. I'm at a lost.


----------



## Bootss

yrman2 said:


> I haven't been on this site in over a year but just learned about Harry. I'm crushed. He was always so kind and rational. Rich, you will be missed. RIP.
> (formerly yrman- old Id won't let me post anymore.)


Good to hear from you amigo


----------



## A Little Short

You may have seen posts where Harry/Black Dog and I were in where we referred to each other as "Cuz". That's because we shared the same surname.

I sent him an email once from my business email and didn't even think about my personal info being in my signature line on my outgoing emails. He had PMed me about something and gave me his email address so I sent him what he asked about. Got a reply thanking me but that was about it for then.

Then one day out of the blue I get a call and I hear this obvious "Bawstin" accent. Didn't have a clue who it was. He said "this is Harry034E form ET":laughing:

He said I hope you don't mind me calling since your number was in your email. I said not at all because I'm always glad to talk to people I interact with but don't get to talk to. But he said "be careful about putting your personal info out on the web, there are a lot of crazies out there"

I told him I knew that, it was just an email to him. He laughed and said "that's right it was just to me, just wanted to make sure"!:laughing:

Anyway, to add to what others stated, through talking with him, emails, texts, pms, etc. he never talked bad about anyone on the forum. He might say "they are confused" or "having a bad day". He seemed to always find something positive about everyone.
I truly believe he would have given you the shirt off his back!:thumbsup:

Rest in Peace Rich!
May God bless your family!!!


----------



## Expediter

Just heard, I considered him a close friend even though we never met. 











Just don't have words....


----------



## Ultrafault

This place and our trade as a whole is poorer without him. We could all aspire to touch as many people as Harry.


----------



## TGGT

I am very sad to see his early departure. This place won't be the same without him. Ideologically we were at odds on many things. But he was a strong supporter of the underdog, no pun intended, and I admired him for that.

I have to ask, will is wife be okay? I didn't see any children mentioned in the obituary. I am sure he would've wanted to know his wife would have been taken care of. 

I would beg all of you to reconsider sending flowers, and instead send a monetary donation to his wife. Hard enough to deal with the loss, and costs of burying a loved one and the financial uncertainty for years to come. I hope he had a life insurance policy.


----------



## macmikeman

Oh my God, I just got home, turned on the laptop and read the news. 

I will miss you Richard (Harry always to me). Me and him was buddies . This is so sad. Goodbye and God Bless you my Friend. 

A true American Patriot.


----------



## macmikeman

This is really hard for me. He was my friend. Nobody else would stand up with me like he did.


----------



## The_Modifier

Today really sucks. I just got back from a 3 hour drive from my brother in laws mothers funeral hoping to read some good posts. I started with some emails and saw one from the Brushman and dropped what I was doing after reading it- hoping it was just a mistake just to log in and see it posted here.

Thanks @backstay, the update is appreciated, I know it is hard to post but we all do truly appreciate what is a very difficult task.

I'll miss our chats from time to time Harry.


----------



## backstay

It's amazing how many of us he reached out to. Just amazing!


----------



## U Mirin?

Thank you Harry for being to first to welcome me to the forum. I enjoyed reading your posts. 

You will be missed.


----------



## electricguy

I am deeply saddened by this, I also will miss Harry s posts


----------



## 480sparky

As all dogs go to heaven, he will be very happy there.


----------



## Rns

I don't post here much, but I'm always here reading and feel like I know a lot of you. Sad sad news. Mind as well shut this place down because it will never be the same. 

RIP


----------



## jbfan

Just saw this!
Harry was always the first one there when someone lost a pet.

I believe that i have lost a true friend even tho I never met him!

RIP Harry!


----------



## glen1971

RIP in Harry.. You'll be missed by many...


----------



## telsa

I'm still in a state of shock.

ET has lost a righteous contributor.


----------



## circuitman1

also turned on the old computer, could not belive what i was reading! he always welcomed the new members.if thought you were right he would defend ya.i'm not but a couple yrs behind. may he RIP!


----------



## Jay82304

If someone knows of where I can send a financial donation please let me know. A gofundme account would be a great idea If one has not been created. RIP black dog.


----------



## kg7879

It is sad to hear about this. 

He was always respectful even when you disagreed with him in the controversial talk section and he was always helpful with any trade related questions.

This forum has lost a really good guy.


----------



## Ink&Brass

Damn, hell of a loss. I saw so many posts saying he was the first to welcome people to the forum;

And low and behold after a quick check of my first ever post he was for me too. Looks like he had a glitch and posted the same welcome message 10 times on my intro thread! 

Things'll definitely be different on here.


----------



## 360max

macmikeman said:


> This is really hard for me. He was my friend. Nobody else would stand up with me like he did.


you 2 where a tag team:laughing:


----------



## pjholguin

RIP Richard. You and your family are in my prayers!


----------



## Southeast Power

BBQ said:


> Roger sent me a PM about this thread.
> 
> Truly saddened to hear this. Not more than a month a go I got a PM from him over at Holts.
> 
> 
> RIP Harry.


I hoped I was going to get to the end of this thread to find out it was a hoax of some kind.
Of true, we have all lost a part of our ET life. 
He was consistent. I'll miss the Drudge Repot.

He could always seem to come up with a kind word at the most incredible time.

R.I.P. Harry


----------



## Dennis Alwon

I met Rick a few months ago while I was up in Needham, Ma. We had dunkin donuts & coffee together. I too had a different political outlook than Rick but he was a stand up guy. I was going to call him the yesterday and see what was up but I got distracted. 

I will miss him.......RIP


----------



## chicken steve

This has gotta stop happening here......~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Here is the obit.

http://massachusetts.obituaries.funeral.com/2015/11/14/richard-carr/


Full Notice for those nearby

http://www.brascofuneralhome.com/book-of-memories/2286283/Carr-Richard/service-details.php


Richard Carr of Newton, passed away unexpectedly November 7th, 2015 at the Brigham & Women’s Hospital in Boston at the age of 55. Born on December 12, 1959 in White Plains, NY; son of the late Robert and Jane (Rusk) Carr, Richie was raised and lived most of his life in Newton. A graduate of Newton North High School, Richie went on to Coyne School of Electricity. He was employed as a Master Electrician throughout his life owning & operating his own business “Richard A. Carr Electrical”. He was a member of the Electrical Forum and the International Dart Association. He had a love of dogs especially his own “Harry”. Richie is survived by his loving & devoted wife of 26 years Margaret M. “Peggy” Mancuso, his dear brother & sister Robert Carr and his wife Michaela Dewale of Augusta, GA and Susan Carr and her husband Leonard “Lenny” Shine of North Canton CT. In addition he is survived by several nieces & nephews. Relatives & Friends are respectfully invited to attend a Graveside Funeral Service in celebration of Richard’s Life at Calvary Cemetery, 250 High Street, WALTHAM on Friday November 20th at 1:00 p.m. The Brasco & Sons Memorial Chapels of WALTHAM assisted the family with arrangements.


----------



## chicken steve

thx......I hope he didn't suffer .....

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Rick is the third person I know who has passed away this week. Enough is enough.


----------



## BT Electric

Got an email from James at CS2 about Harry's passing. I was just in shock. He will surely be missed.
We had several discussions on various topics and his advice and support came from the heart and was always helpful. Thanks Harry, rest in peace.


BT Electric


----------



## CTshockhazard

I'm certain that every member of this community is better off for having known such a great man.

RIP brother


----------



## Roger123

Wow the good do die young! Miss you buddy!

Harry gave me 500 points just because I reached a thousand posts a while ago.

We both have Westy and shared stories about the dogs.


----------



## theJcK

Thanks Harry for proving no matter the strength of a persons convictions and ideals that kindness should be the root from which we grow.


----------



## 99cents

Damn. I don't know what to say. He was the kind of guy I could have worked beside - high energy, loved to work, opinionated and with a big heart. Goodbye, Dog, you will be missed.


----------



## 3D Electric

I haven't been on in awhile and to hear this is truly sorrowing. My sincerest condolences for Harry's family and friends.


----------



## walkerj

Man the more I think about this the more distraught I am. 
Don't know the guy from Adam but we PMd back and forth a lot talking about you silly bastards. 
Whoever previously said he never talked bad about any one and their opinion is correct. 
He never called anyone a stupid SOB just a confused SOB lol.


----------



## chicken steve

*RIP Harry*

I miss Harry already........

wtf else is going to inform me of how_ ridiculous _the powers that be are in such a _ridiculous_ manner?


~CS~


----------



## chicken steve

I miss Harry..............


~CS~


----------



## backstay

wildleg said:


> can someone here set up a fund me account, I'd like to donate to flowers or something as well.


I'm going to call Harry's widow and ask about needed help with unfinished jobs and of course money. If some out there can help with working or setting up a fund let me know. I personally would just like to send her a check, but that's just me. Well, actually I would love to spend a week working on any of his unfinished jobs, but that is impractical. PM me.


----------



## flyboy

How many times have you have lost someone close and through your tears and sadness wished you had one last chance to tell them how much you loved them for being who they were?

I wish I could tell Harry how much I appreciated knowing him on this forum. I’d tell him that through the private messages we shared and his posts here that I knew he was a kind, compassionate and caring soul.

I’d tell him what a standup guy he was. That he’s an electrician’s electrician. That as the ambassador of ET he had the respect and admiration of everyone here regardless of their political views.

This place will never be the same without him. He’ll be sorely missed.
In his memory, let’s all try to treat each other the way Harry treated everyone here.

It’s a sad day brothers and sisters…


----------



## chicken steve

Harry would think _just like that_ Backstay

Perhaps there is something we can all do for Harry/Harry's widow

He'd be the *first one *here to offer help to any one of his fellow trasdesmen down

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve

flyboy said:


> In his memory, let’s all try to treat each other the way Harry treated everyone here.


Amen brother........

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve

Can i ask if a mod _would /could_ help here ?

~CS~


----------



## sbrn33

backstay said:


> I'm going to call Harry's widow and ask about needed help with unfinished jobs and of course money. If some out there can help with working or setting up a fund let me know. I personally would just like to send her a check, but that's just me. Well, actually I would love to spend a week working on any of his unfinished jobs, but that is impractical. PM me.


I can't go out there but I would definitely send some supplies or $. I wish I could help.


----------



## walkerj

I can only imagine some mass hole house wife trying to send his company a bill for unfinished work. 
Keep the needed list updated, backstay.


----------



## Rns

I hope in due time.... When the time is right, Harry's wife comes across this thread some how. I think it would be comforting knowing how many countless perfect strangers from across this great country and beyond are feeling a little bit of her pain.


----------



## Wirenuting

Rich was a great guy and I was shocked to just see this.


----------



## Voltron

Rns said:


> I hope in due time.... When the time is right, Harry's wife comes across this thread some how. I think it would be comforting knowing how many countless perfect strangers from across this great country and beyond are feeling a little bit of her pain.


I'm sure someone could contact her and encourage her to start an account if she felt it woul bring some comfort to know how many folks cared about him. Harry was one of the only members that I have had PM conversations with, he was a very genuine person and all around good person. As many have said which almost goes without saying, this place will have a missing piece from now on, but I am glad I got to know him over the last few years.


----------



## Southeast Power

Not sure if anyone is interested but the funeral home has a site for people to post memories.
http://www.brascofuneralhome.com/book-of-memories/2286283/Carr-Richard/view-stories.php

I thought the family might be interested in hearing from those here that he kept up with.


----------



## Wirenuting

backstay said:


> Rich died from a massive stroke. I'm going to miss him more than I can say. He was just a pup, 9 months younger than me. We talked on the phone, he had that accent that was right out of the movies. His wife was trying to get Apple to unlock his computer so she could tell us, but no go. She knew who I was, said he talked about me and talked about the forum a lot. It was important to him, you all were important to him. The people that disagreed with him he defended when we would discuss the different threads. He really did care.
> 
> Good bye my friend!


Just a few days before he passed he gave me a bunch of his points and told me to get something with them. 
When I told him I selected the knife he laughed and said to keep him in mind everytime I cut myself. He knew that I'm always bleeding on the job and never feel it. 
I'm going to miss him.


----------



## A Little Short

jrannis said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested but the funeral home has a site for people to post memories.
> http://www.brascofuneralhome.com/book-of-memories/2286283/Carr-Richard/view-stories.php
> 
> I thought the family might be interested in hearing from those here that he kept up with.


I didn't know about the "stories" page. I already left a note on the condolence/tribute page.


----------



## papaotis

havent been here much lately, i was shocked and depressed to hear about harry. i will miss him! although i didnt always like his news reports, he was a smart man in the biz and i think almost all of us RESPECTED him!:thumbup:


----------



## Bootss

chicken steve said:


> Can i ask if a mod _would /could_ help here ?
> 
> ~CS~


Not only Harry's widow but there is another fellow who who looks like he might be pretty sick (on a different thread)that could maybe use some help also.Maybe 2 benevolent funds could be set up somehow?


----------



## guest

chicken steve said:


> Can i ask if a mod _would /could_ help here ?
> 
> ~CS~





Lep said:


> Not only Harry's widow but there is another fellow who who looks like he might be pretty sick (on a different thread)that could maybe use some help also.Maybe 2 benevolent funds could be set up somehow?


I will bring it up to admin..this is something outside the scope of moderator's authority.


----------



## chewy

This is upsetting news, Harry as I knew him was kind of like an ET uncle I suppose, you could be fighting tooth and nail over some stupid political event in one thread and be nutting out a problem in another thread simultaneously with absolutely no animosity. He was very knowledgeable and always keen to help no matter the problem. 

He really was the backbone of this forum and I would have loved to have had a beer with him.

All the best to his family and may they long cherish the memories of him. 
------------
Oh Danny boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling
From glen to glen, and down the mountain side
The summer's gone, and all the flowers are dying
'Tis you, 'tis you must go and I must bide.

But come ye back when summer's in the meadow
Or when the valley's hushed and white with snow
'Tis I'll be here in sunshine or in shadow
Oh Danny boy, oh Danny boy, I love you so.

And if you come, when all the flowers are dying
And I am dead, as dead I well may be
You'll come and find the place where I am lying
And kneel and say an "Ave" there for me.

And I shall hear, tho' soft you tread above me
And all my dreams will warm and sweeter be
If you'll not fail to tell me that you love me
I'll simply sleep in peace until you come to me.

I'll simply sleep in peace until you come to me.


----------



## Bootss

mxslick said:


> I will bring it up to admin..this is something outside the scope of moderator's authority.


Well perhaps the ability to at least advertise or post that there is a couple of benevolent funds set up for these guys in need. I don't have a clue how to or where to go to set these up.


----------



## ampman

It took me awhile to respond to this I'm truly saddened by this and AS's news as well. After all the achievements we have the only real thing that counts is our health and family


----------



## JRaef

I'm truly sad to hear (see) this news. He was a real character, and a great example of people being able to disagree respectfully. His political views rarely aligned with mine or many others here, but he was never disrespectful about it, and he never let it interfere with his love of this trade and his willingness to help, or show appreciation for those that do help. A shining example of the best we have to offer each other.

RIP...


----------



## John Valdes

I just don't know what to say. I want to say something but can't find the right words. I bet Rich would have understood.


----------



## Zog

RIP Harry, we sure will miss you around here. One of my favorite members for sure.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Hi all, I opened a GoFundMe account for Richard's family. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post it here. 
Moderator's please let me know if I'm allowed.

Warmly, James Brush.


----------



## aftershockews

I don't know what to say. I saw the thread in Off Topic. I can't seem to accept anyone passing unless it is natural causes. I thought it was a nose bleed issue. I did not read too much in. This hits me hard even though I have never met him. Imagine that, I'm dropping tears for a person I have never met.

RIP Harry. I will miss you. Hold a seat in the van for me.


----------



## aftershockews

TheBrushMan007 said:


> Hi all, I opened a GoFundMe account for Richard's family. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post it here.
> Moderator's please let me know if I'm allowed.
> 
> Warmly, James Brush.


I will gladly forward to all my email contacts


----------



## gnuuser

i'll miss you richard and my thoughts are with the family and all of you my internet friends


----------



## aftershockews

Lep said:


> Not only Harry's widow but there is another fellow who who looks like he might be pretty sick (on a different thread)that could maybe use some help also.Maybe 2 benevolent funds could be set up somehow?


We have a gofund going atm. Thank you for thinking about it.


----------



## Bootss

aftershockews said:


> We have a gofund going atm. Thank you for thinking about it.


Well not to be disrespectful. I think if account was open for you perhaps you could use the assistance. Along with a separate one for Harry's widow

perhaps both could be posted on the forums


----------



## TheBrushMan007

aftershockews said:


> I will gladly forward to all my email contacts


Thank you, I just sent you the info.


----------



## drumnut08

I'm not even sure what to say about this ? First B4T , now Harry ? The old sages of this forum and our trade , but most importantly " great men " , are dropping like flies , and it sucks ! I haven't been here in a while , and I so regret that now , you have no idea ! Harry helped me out a few times on the forum and In PM's . I was always impressed with his dedication to the forum and his willingness to welcome and help all of us ! Whatever you may have thought about his political or other rants is irrelevant , because this was a genuine man , who just wanted to help a some of us and have a few laughs in the process . I great man and equally great electrician has been taken way too early , but I think God saw a need for a man of his caliber ! RIP Harry , you will be missed beyond comprehension !


----------



## ampman

The only time I can think that Harry was mad is when someone posted a fake video of a dog being kicked off a bridge , he did not think it was funny


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Harry made it a point to befriend forum members. I pm a few and talk on the telly with a few (Harry included) but he was in contact with almost everyone. A good man-- they say they die young-- guess I'll live forever .

The forum itself will miss him as will many of us. Adios Amigo


----------



## Voltron

ampman said:


> The only time I can think that Harry was mad is when someone posted a fake video of a dog being kicked off a bridge , he did not think it was funny


I remember that night, that video definitely poked the hornets nest. :laughing:


----------



## flyboy

aftershockews said:


> We have a gofund going atm. Thank you for thinking about it.


Is there a link?


----------



## TheBrushMan007

flyboy said:


> Is there a link?


Here is a Link that I have set up for Harry.

https://www.gofundme.com/xkaktxf4


----------



## 3xdad

TheBrushMan007 said:


> Hi all, I opened a GoFundMe account for Richard's family. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post it here.
> Moderator's please let me know if I'm allowed.
> 
> Warmly, James Brush.


First mod to not allow, step forward.

Post the link.

Edit: Thanks James.

Rich was always an optimist and encouraged fellow tradesmen in their efforts.


----------



## Bootss

TheBrushMan007 said:


> Here is a Link that I have set up for Harry.
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/xkaktxf4


I'm wondering if there's a way to conspicuously post this across all of the "Talk" forums? (with an explanation/stamp of approval from management of course)


----------



## aftershockews

flyboy said:


> Is there a link?


http://e.gofund.me/imtoodles


----------



## Vintage Sounds

I feel I'm really late to this thread. I rarely agreed with him outside of electrical, but he was a great guy and I think one of his defining characteristics was that even if you were had the most heated political differences with him in one thread, he'd be perfectly normal with you in the next one. It's sad that the forum has lost probably its most prolific member and one who a lot of people could and did learn from.


----------



## The_Modifier

aftershockews said:


> Hold a seat in the van for me.


We aren't letting you commute this time brother. PM me if you need to talk or anything else.


----------



## LARMGUY

For you, Harry!


----------



## just the cowboy

*RIP harry*



TheBrushMan007 said:


> Here is a Link that I have set up for Harry.
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/xkaktxf4


As said here Harry will be missed I think he welcomed EVERYONE that joined me included. Lets make this fundme one of the biggest with support from all members. Looks good already keep it going. We are a brotherhood union or not, lets show it.


----------



## Bad Electrician

aftershockews said:


> http://e.gofund.me/imtoodles


Dude, How do you sleep in that getup? 

I do poorly expressing my feelings in issues like this and Harry's. But man wishing only the best for you and your family.

My first response was WTF with all the letters filled in. But that does not seem fitting for a GFme post.


----------



## electricmanscott

I haven't been on here for a while. This is shockingly awful. I had never met "Harry" even though we work in the same areas but I would always wonder when I'd see other guys out working. I'd think "that's what I think Harry would look like". Now seeing his website and logo I can say with certainty that I have never seen him on the road. I'd recognize that logo anywhere. :whistling2:

Rest easy "Harry" knowing you never have to hear the words "President Hillary Clinton" :thumbup:


----------



## beartp515

R.I.P. Harry. Prayers for family and friends.


----------



## Mountain Electrician

RIP Harry.


----------



## aftershockews

Bad Electrician said:


> Dude, How do you sleep in that getup?


I only need it if I am not in a horizontal position.



Bad Electrician said:


> I do poorly expressing my feelings in issues like this and Harry's. But man wishing only the best for you and your family.


 Thank you


Bad Electrician said:


> My first response was WTF with all the letters filled in. But that does not seem fitting for a GFme post.


Not sure what you are meaning.


----------



## Bad Electrician

aftershockews said:


> I
> 
> Not sure what you are meaning.


 WTF equated to.

I was shocked to hear of your illness then to see you in the bed was hard. 

STAY STRONG


----------



## backstay

Peggy sent me a message today. Saturday is the funeral, have them in your thoughts that day especially. I sent her a link to this thread and the go fund me page. I'm working on getting contact info to her for that.


----------



## guest

A thank you to those posting the Go Fund Me links, and yes they will be allowed, not to worry.

Aftershock, best wishes to you for a speedy recovery. 

We are all one big happy (sometimes dysfunctional) family here, and we should always try to be respectful of each other, even when we don't agree. 

Y'all are a a great bunch of people, and I wish you all Happy Thanksgiving. :thumbup:


----------



## Maximumbob

"Harry" sent me a friend request which I now regret not accepting. He seemed like the type of guy that would go out of his way to help someone. I was surprised how young he was, I always pictured him as an older guy.

R.I.P


----------



## John Valdes

Maximumbob said:


> "Harry" sent me a friend request which I now regret not accepting. He seemed like the type of guy that would go out of his way to help someone. I was surprised how young he was, I always pictured him as an older guy.
> 
> R.I.P


I'm certain the picture was from years ago. But he was still young. 55 right?


----------



## backstay

John Valdes said:


> I'm certain the picture was from years ago. But he was still young. 55 right?


Yes 55, 56 in December


----------



## TGGT

I decided to break it down to hours worked. Most of us are not rolling in dough, but consider a more humble donation of whatever you make an hour, so donate an hour or two of your work day to the Harry's wife, or our friend aftershockews. It may not be as impressive as the larger donations, but that's okay, because you're still contributing to that total at the top, and every dollar helps them with bills and putting food on the table.


----------



## Admin

I have been out of town and only saw this now.

My heart is breaking.

He will be so very missed.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f36/featured-pro-black-dog-87409/


----------



## backstay

chicken steve said:


> Harry would think _just like that_ Backstay
> 
> Perhaps there is something we can all do for Harry/Harry's widow
> 
> He'd be the *first one *here to offer help to any one of his fellow trasdesmen down
> 
> ~CS~


I miss him. He spent some late nights on here. I'd see him on line when I knew he needed to be working the next day. But like me he couldn't sleep sometimes. Like tonight, got to work in the morning but here I am, feeling sorry for myself thinking that I'm not going to get a call from him ever again. It's the people we leave behind that suffer. I had a friend that lost his teenage daughter in a traffic accident. He told me to never miss an opportunity to tell your kids you love them. It goes for your friends too.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

This really sucks, Harry was one of the true nice guys here. 

If no one takes offense I'd like to use his profile picture.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Awg-Dawg said:


> This really sucks, Harry was one of the true nice guys here.
> 
> If no one takes offense I'd like to use his profile picture.


I am sure no one will mind and if they do-- too bad. That is one of Rich's dogs-- one was Harry and the other Leo. His name at mike holt was Leo2854


----------



## Bootss

I took a virtual tour of his final resting spot(Street View of cemetery) via Google Maps,kind of paid my respects.


----------



## jefferyb_2

This sucks. I've been away for a while working too much, and just found this. R.I.P. Harry.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

To everyone who has donated so far, I wanted to say thank you.
I figured I would leave the site up until the December 3rd.

I will be out of the office from the 24th - 29th. 

Backstay, if you could get a hold of me that would be great.

Thanks, James.


----------



## backstay

TheBrushMan007 said:


> To everyone who has donated so far, I wanted to say thank you.
> I figured I would leave the site up until the December 3rd.
> 
> I will be out of the office from the 24th - 29th.
> 
> Backstay, if you could get a hold of me that would be great.
> 
> Thanks, James.


I sent you a message.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

backstay said:


> I sent you a message.


Awesome, thank you.


----------



## rncarr

Thanks everyone for your Fine comments about Harry my older brother Richie. I am Robert his younger brother by three years. Richie was a great brother and a true professional master electrician. I have joined the forum in his honor and will be happy to tell you stories of Harry and his exploits. The way my brother passed was through a brain aneurism that started off as a bad headache and got progressively worse in very short order. He was taken to the ambulance to the hospital where in typical form he wanted to walk in standing on his feet not lying on his back, and that’s when he collapsed, at that point he was airlifted to Brigham and Women’s hospital where he went into a coma. I just happened to be on my way to Boston to get together with my brother and sister to spread my father’s ashes in Maine. So it was a double tragedy. We are all just devastated with the sudden loss of Richie a man who deserved a long life. He was a conservative as I am, and many a long phone call would we share talking about the issues of the day. 
I spoke these words to our family and friend after his funeral and I thought that I would share some of my words with all of you. One of the other qualities of Richie was his mastery of electricity, a lifelong passion Richie was meticulous in his work he was a true professional worthy of the title Master Electrician. Richie Never took advantage of anyone, he always honored his commitments, a man true to his word; conduct all of us should try to emulate. Today we are gathered here to celebrate the life not the loss of Richie, this is how he would have wanted it. For when I am sorrowful thinking of the loss of my brother, hearing his voice echoing in my mind, I again look into my heart realizing the truth of my weeping has been my delight, the delight of having been able to share my life with Richie

Robert


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Robert I think that I can say this for all-- we are deeply sorry for the tragic loss of your brother at such an early age. There is nothing any of us can do to make that hurt go away. It will in time but the memories, I hope, will last forever. 

Thank you for giving us further insight into Rich- your brother. Please send our condolences to your entire family.


----------



## 3xdad

Robert, good to hear from you. If you like (or haven't already) you can read much of Rich's posts here. Take care.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/search.php?searchid=11758385

http://www.electriciantalk.com/search.php?searchid=11758481


----------



## chicken steve

Thank you & condolences Robert

Inasmuch as anyone would wish Richie a calm departure, i can picture him telling the ambulance attendants _'hands off, i can do this_

i guess we should have expected him to go with his _boots on_, kinda guy he was........

People like that are _always_ missed , and brought up as time goes on...

~CS~


----------



## rncarr

I thought I would share the eulogy I said for my brother this last Friday for Richie. It was just some of the good times we used to have together as kids I hope you all enjoy

Good afternoon, I would like to thank you all today for coming. For those of you who do not know me I am Richie?s younger brother Bobby. It is a hard thing for me to stand before you today knowing that my brother Richie is gone, taken in the prime of his life with so much life to live. Richie was a man of honor and integrity, a kind loving man, someone I always admired. He was rock solid in his love for his family, and his country, we have lost a true patriot.
?Growing up with Richie as my older brother was lots of fun, and sometimes lots of pain depending on what side of the hockey puck or baseball you were standing. At 9 years old getting hit with an 80MPH fastball usually brought tears to my eyes, and Richie would come running up with a smile on his face saying, ooh are you alright kid, walk it off you?ll be fine, you don?t see the pros crying do yah.
?Once the summer ended I would give a sigh of relief knowing that fastball season had finally ended, but then at that same moment it occurred to me Hockey Season was about to begin, uh ooh. It was 1972 and we were all die hard Boston Bruins fans, we would sit around at night watching Booby Orr skate around the Garden playing our arch rivals the Montreal Canadians. On the weekends we would play street hockey, but this was a different kind of street hockey that most people wouldn?t recognize.
It consisted of a hockey net placed in the garage of Steven Dibenedetto, a great athlete with a little bit of a sadistic side to him. Steven would convince Richie to get his younger brother ME to goal tend the net in the garage. In 1972 the state of the art goalies mask consisted of a thin plastic shield shaped like your face with little foam cushions on it that would make contact with your skin. They didn?t offer much protection, but they looked scary. The hockey pucks for street hockey were super hard plastic pucks that were designed to glide across the asphalt. Needless to say a street hockey puck to the face was like a being hit with a brick and usually would result in the facemask being blasted off your face.
As a consolation for taking such a hit, a set of stitches would be scribed on the mask marking the point of impact. So there I was, with all geared up with my plastic facemask, tending the net in Steven Dibenedetto?s garage. Now instead of fastballs I?m being pounded with plastic street hockey pucks that would dent the plaster of the wall when they missed my head. Of course little did I know the two boys were on a mission to add stitches to my goalies mask. And then it happened, Steven Dibenedetto holding his hockey stick like a golf club fired off what the boys called a ?meanie? that proceeded to blast the facemask off of my face causing me to wipe out the net as I crashed to the ground tears filling my eyes, and then as usual Richie would come running up with a smile on his face saying, ooh are you alright kid, walk it off you?ll be fine, you don?t see the pros crying do yah.
?This was just some of the great fun we used to have as kids, and as we grew older we continued to share new sports like playing Darts. Richie was an excellent dart player and truly enjoyed the game. Recently he told me of one of his new passions playing darts over the internet with a friend in Scotland.
?One of the other qualities of Richie was his mastery of electricity, a lifelong passion Richie was meticulous in his work, and he was a true professional worthy of the title of Master Electrician. Richie never took advantage of anyone, he always honored his commitments, a man true to his word, conduct all of us should strive to emulate.
?Today we are gathered here to celebrate the life not the loss of Richie, this is how he would have wanted it. For when I am sorrowful thinking of the loss of my brother, hearing his voice echoing in my mind, I again look into my heart realizing that the truth of my weeping has been my delight, the delight of having been able to share my life with Richie.

Thank you


----------



## Big John

You did your brother proud with that remembrance of him.


----------



## Bootss

TheBrushMan007 said:


> To everyone who has donated so far, I wanted to say thank you.
> I figured I would leave the site up until the December 3rd.
> 
> I will be out of the office from the 24th - 29th.
> 
> Backstay, if you could get a hold of me that would be great.
> 
> Thanks, James.


I was wondering if it might be better to wait until after the first of the year because some people might not have seen it


----------



## rncarr

You guys are a class act thank you all for caring and showing what real men look like. I am truly impressed. You have done more than one should expect. I would have loved to have you guys finished Richie's jobs I have seen those comments! Certainly you are men of honor.


----------



## ampman

Your brother was a true gentleman in every aspect of the word and I will truly miss his post.


----------



## backstay

rncarr said:


> You guys are a class act thank you all for caring and showing what real men look like. I am truly impressed. You have done more than one should expect. I would have loved to have you guys finished Richie's jobs I have seen those comments! Certainly you are men of honor.


Rich was a brother to many on here. He did something not many would do. He reached out beyond the Internet and made friends. I had only talked with him on the phone, but he was more than a friend. Like I said, a brother. Only very close family deaths have impacted me like this. I can't comprehend how his passing has affected you and your family. Please share stories with us. It helps the healing. Let Peggy know I think about her and Rich every day.


----------



## rncarr

Well my friends I hope to post some good one's for you in rememberance of Richie


----------



## rncarr

I'm going to send you guys some good stuff


----------



## MWayne

Wow! The best I can say is ditto to all the heartfelt and articulate condolences and reminiscences to and about Harry/Richie. I'm another member who was first welcomed by him and I thought if I was ever in his neighborhood, offer to buy him a beer or cup of coffee and BS for a while.


----------



## rncarr

Many pictures and stories await I will do my best to honor my brother


----------



## jbfan

Robert, I have to ask how you got from Boston to the little town of Evans?
Of course I don't think it is as small as I remember from 1980.


Harry was always the first one to welcome someone to the forum, even when he knew the were to be booted as soon as a mod showed up.
He was also the first one to offer condolences when someone lost a pet.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rncarr

Well it's a big town nowI arrived in 2011 to build Vogtle nuclear power plants powerplants Units three and four


----------



## hardworkingstiff

Welcome to the forum Robert!


----------



## wendon

Sorry for your loss, Robert. All of us are feeling your pain. I lost my dad when he was 55 from the same thing. As a fellow conservative I'm going to miss "Harry's" ability to argue but still remain friends. He was a class act. Mega Dittos......


----------



## circuitman1

hi robert, i'm a couple years younger than your brother (53). been messing with electricity since i was a kid. love every minute of it , just as your,brother did. even you were having a bad day he could cheer you up. i have two sisters living.i get to thinking about all of the things we got to in as kids.i sit back & laugh sometimes. i bet you have some stories to tell,we will proably get some get some good laughs out of them. can see him now , laughing at us what a bunch of goof balls!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jeffmoss26

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Lep said:


> I was wondering if it might be better to wait until after the first of the year because some people might not have seen it


I'm ok with that if everyone else is ok with it.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

I just heard via FB. My condolences. I've always enjoyed his posts and sparring marches with some of you boys. 

RIP Harry. You will be missed.


----------



## MIKEFLASH

He was the first to welcome me to the forum back in 2012. I don't post very much but I always followed what he posted over the years. He was always kind and genuine to all, and the first to welcome newcomers to the site. He will truly be missed. Rip blackdog/ harry304e


----------



## ecelectric

RIP Harry , my condolences to the family . I'm in Mass if you need any help with any of his projects that may need to be completed let me know and I'd be glad to help out


----------



## backstay

ecelectric said:


> RIP Harry , my condolences to the family . I'm in Mass if you need any help with any of his projects that may need to be completed let me know and I'd be glad to help out


Peggy said that is taken care of, but thank you for offering!


----------



## Frank Mc

very sad indeed , read the news here last night. he will be sadly missed for sure r.i.p Harry...
Frank


----------



## rncarr

Hey guys does anyone know how sold Richie the estimating app he was using. Peg his wife is asking


----------



## Switched

rncarr said:


> Hey guys does anyone know how sold Richie the estimating app he was using. Peg his wife is asking


https://www.contractorsuccesssystems.com

James Brush


----------



## Switched

He's on here as Brushman


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Hi rncarr. I sent you a message with my contact information.

Regards, James.


----------



## pete87

Damm ,

Thanks for all Dog ...

Here is a take on that song you liked ... and one more .













Pete87


----------



## di11igaf

Wow, I haven't been on here for a while,just saw this. Sad- my avatar was kind of what it is because of a few threads with Harry, will leave it in remembrance of him
Rip Harry304e, this place won't be the same without him


----------



## John Valdes

Anyone know how I could receive a "Thanks" from harry, when we had no thanks in 2011 and as we all know, he is no longer with us?
Check out this screen shot from my messages.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f35/new-like-feature-138825/index2/#post2485345

Post 23


----------



## Admin

John Valdes said:


> Anyone know how I could receive a "Thanks" from harry, when we had no thanks in 2011 and as we all know, he is no longer with us?
> Check out this screen shot from my messages.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f35/new-like-feature-138825/index2/#post2485345
> 
> Post 23


I just responded in *another thread* where you asked this question.


----------



## chicken steve

As creepy as that may have seemed, you just know Harry would _'thank_' or '_like_' us here from the great jobsite in the sky if he could....~CS~


----------



## rrolleston

Will really miss him on here. I know I was not her the last few months with being so busy but appreciated all his input and advice on my posts. Really sad to hear this and also sad about aftershock too.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

Hey guys, I wanted to give you an update. Harry's wife received her donations yesterday.

She said in an email that she is going to use some of the money for Harry's medical bills and some for a dog shelter where Rich got Harry from, in the electrician's forum name.

I want to thank everyone who was able to contribute. I think it's a testament of a great community we have here.

Many of us will never be able to meet in person and that is ok because most of us write from the heart, our personalities will shine through, our character is revealed.

Whether we realize it or not, we all make a difference in each others lives with forum boards such as this.


----------



## backstay

TheBrushMan007 said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to give you an update. Harry's wife received her donations yesterday.
> 
> She said in an email that she is going to use some of the money for Harry's medical bills and some for a dog shelter where Rich got Harry from, in the electrician's forum name.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who was able to contribute. I think it's a testament of a great community we have here.
> 
> Many of us will never be able to meet in person and that is ok because most of us write from the heart, our personalities will shine through, our character is revealed.
> 
> Whether we realize it or not, we all make a difference in each others lives with forum boards such as this.


Thank you for your work on this!


----------



## backstay

I'd be sending Harry a text right about now, asking how plowing was going. Sometimes, we'd both be out moving snow at the same time(half a continent away. Miss that. So, who's out there moving snow in the nor'easter? What's it like for you? We got an inch tonight, no blowing for me.


----------



## maddocshock

Assuming by what im reading, our beloved friend Harry has passed on to the great panel in the sky. RiP my friend, God has his ways, i live as reckless and self destructive as a man defeated but yet He chooses to make me walk this miserable earth.


----------



## backstay

maddocshock said:


> Assuming by what im reading, our beloved friend Harry has passed on to the great panel in the sky. RiP my friend, God has his ways, i live as reckless and self destructive as a man defeated but yet He chooses to make me walk this miserable earth.


He is missed, more than he ever would of thought.


----------



## chicken steve

The _good_ die young.........~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wow, you never know when. Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## John Valdes

Mech Diver said:


> Wow, you never know when. Rest in peace my friend.


Good to see you back! Where ya been all this time? :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> Good to see you back! Where ya been all this time? :thumbsup:



Truth be told I had complete kidney failure and coded on 7 Jan 2014, was revived and spent 4 days in a coma on a ventilator. Also had a stroke during that whole process, had kidney surgery that March and got sepsis. Had IV antibiotics til that June and started the repair process. Had a tremendous amount of nerve damage from loss of oxygenation. After all is said and done I'm deaf in one ear and have a numb leg. But I am glad to be here as opposed to the alternative. Sorry you asked?

It is good to be back,, the effort was worth the time invested to get back.


----------



## jbfan

Mech Diver said:


> Truth be told I had complete kidney failure and coded on 7 Jan 2014, was revived and spent 4 days in a coma on a ventilator. Also had a stroke during that whole process, had kidney surgery that March and got sepsis. Had IV antibiotics til that June and started the repair process. Had a tremendous amount of nerve damage from loss of oxygenation. After all is said and done I'm deaf in one ear and have a numb leg. But I am glad to be here as opposed to the alternative. Sorry you asked?
> 
> It is good to be back,, the effort was worth the time invested to get back.


Damn man! You have been through the ringer.

Glad to see you back, and on the mend!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jbfan said:


> Damn man! You have been through the ringer.
> 
> Glad to see you back, and on the mend!



Thanks. When it was at the worst point the thought of leaving my wife and kids made all the difference in the world. My wife has been amazing through all of this, it was hardest on her.


----------



## backstay

Mech Diver said:


> Thanks. When it was at the worst point the thought of leaving my wife and kids made all the difference in the world. My wife has been amazing through all of this, it was hardest on her.


Welcome back, we've lost too many lately.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

backstay said:


> Welcome back, we've lost too many lately.



Thanks and amen to that. Been to 4 funerals since January and friends still keep dropping.


----------



## 360max

...Harry would love the new Hillary


----------



## LGLS

Mech Diver said:


> Truth be told I had complete kidney failure and coded on 7 Jan 2014, was revived and spent 4 days in a coma on a ventilator. Also had a stroke during that whole process, had kidney surgery that March and got sepsis. Had IV antibiotics til that June and started the repair process. Had a tremendous amount of nerve damage from loss of oxygenation. After all is said and done I'm deaf in one ear and have a numb leg. But I am glad to be here as opposed to the alternative. Sorry you asked?
> 
> It is good to be back,, the effort was worth the time invested to get back.


Jesus H Christ! It's a good thing for you that you aren't my dog. Glad you're still alive and kickin'.


----------



## chicken steve

It's a good thing this isn't an equestrian forum Island Dude , most of this crew would be gracing the back of a stamp

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

IslandGuy said:


> Jesus H Christ! It's a good thing for you that you aren't my dog. Glad you're still alive and kickin'.




Thanks, the first doc to see me (an Army colonel) after I was coherent told me the only reason I was here was the tenacity of my anesthesiologist, when he was trying to revive me the older docs said enough already it's been too long. He started there that day and I was the first patient. I was dead 9.73 minutes. God had my back.


----------



## chicken steve

Methinks God _threw you_ back....:laughing:That they worked you coded for 10 minutes , revived w/o neurological deficit _forkin'_ miracle MechD....:thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## 3xdad

Hey Mech, about the mini fridge and coozy, of course i meant the occasional diet pepsi.

As Harry would say, "Good man, welcome back to ET."


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chicken steve said:


> Methinks God _threw you_ back....:laughing:That they worked you coded for 10 minutes , revived w/o neurological deficit _forkin'_ miracle MechD....:thumbsup:~CS~



I agree it was all God's will that I'm here. I do have problems from nerve death, they say the nerves could grow back and they only grow 1mm per month. I am completely deaf in my left ear and my left leg is almost completely numb. Some of the dead areas do now have tingling when poked with a pin wheel device by the neurologist, who has said that medically I shouldn't be able to walk. Anytime I ever drifted away from my faith and put it on a back burner God has made His existence apparent to me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

3xdad said:


> Hey Mech, about the mini fridge and coozy, of course i meant the occasional diet pepsi.
> 
> As Harry would say, "Good man, welcome back to ET."



Thanks, I'm enjoying it back here. 

I drink what I normally do, have always loved a good bourbon and the occasional gin & tonic. As much as I like diet pepsi that stuff (any diet soda) will cause more harm than benefit to your body. I

've seen guys close to and over 100 that have a few shots of moonshine daily and they look happy.


----------



## John Valdes

Mech Diver said:


> Truth be told I had complete kidney failure and coded on 7 Jan 2014, was revived and spent 4 days in a coma on a ventilator. Also had a stroke during that whole process, had kidney surgery that March and got sepsis. Had IV antibiotics til that June and started the repair process. Had a tremendous amount of nerve damage from loss of oxygenation. After all is said and done I'm deaf in one ear and have a numb leg. But I am glad to be here as opposed to the alternative. Sorry you asked?
> 
> It is good to be back,, the effort was worth the time invested to get back.


I'm glad I asked Mech. I had wondered where you went. Happy to hear you are doing better. 



Mech Diver said:


> Thanks. When it was at the worst point the thought of leaving my wife and kids made all the difference in the world. My wife has been amazing through all of this, it was hardest on her.


I guess you got as lucky as I did when it come to wives. No telling where I would be today without her.
Stay healthy buddy.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> I'm glad I asked Mech. I had wondered where you went. Happy to hear you are doing better.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you got as lucky as I did when it come to wives. No telling where I would be today without her.
> Stay healthy buddy.....:thumbsup:



Thanks bro. Satan provided my first wife and the second was definitely a God send. She went above and beyond with helping me through it all.


----------



## AllWIRES

I've been gone a while but never expected to find this. I actually came back to talk to Harry....

Sad.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Dammit I was banned when this happened. This sucks


----------



## Wirenuting

mcclary's electrical said:


> Dammit I was banned when this happened. This sucks


Sadly we've lost a few this past year.


----------



## Ontario

RIP Harry.


----------



## SC-Electrical

*Sorry for your loss*

His family is in my prayers as I am sure they are still feeling the effects from their loss. Rest in peace Harry.


----------



## solen

I remember reading his posts back in the day. Took me this long to register, but I felt it was time to add in to the voices and send him my regards. Never actually got to talk to him here as I was never registered, though it was a pleasure to read his comments and it seemed we had a lot of opinions in common. I hope his family finds peace and know he is in a better place now. Cheers Harry, see you soon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

solen said:


> I remember reading his posts back in the day. Took me this long to register, but I felt it was time to add in to the voices and send him my regards. Never actually got to talk to him here as I was never registered, though it was a pleasure to read his comments and it seemed we had a lot of opinions in common. I hope his family finds peace and know he is in a better place now. Cheers Harry, see you soon.


Harry was one of the good ones for sure. Always a pleasure to read his commentary. Kind of miss that about the past times here.


----------



## John Valdes

Harry and I agreed on very little. But we each respected each others view point. A good lesson for me, for sure.
I miss the guy. I hated his large print conservative links all the time, but would gladly put up with them to have him back.
Like he used to say. "you're a good man"! Or just "good man".


----------



## chicken steve

And that is exactly how i'd like to remember Harry John


He was ...a ....'Good Guy'



~CS~


----------



## backstay

*It's been a year.*

 Today is the one year anniversary of the passing of Harry(Rich Carr). I've been watching and dreading this day for a while. Do me a favor, say a little prayer, and donate to http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/2016-drive-marine-toys-tots-173426/index4/ in his name. If you knew him, you were lucky.


----------



## LARMGUY

I wish I had known him.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

Harry was a fine human being. He was one of the first to welcome me to ET and I always looked forward to his posts.

I will truly miss him.


----------



## wildleg

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Harry was a fine human being. He was one of the first to welcome me to ET and I always looked forward to his posts.
> 
> I will truly miss him.


likewise. well spoken. miss ya Harry.


----------



## 360max

Harry commented a lot on politics, but never with the vitriol and personnel attacks that are now common practice. A lesson we can all learn from.


----------



## brian john

360max said:


> Harry commented a lot on politics, but never with the vitriol and personnel attacks that are now common practice. A lesson we can all learn from.


*WE* (90% of those posting on political threads) are guilty of this to some extent.

Harry would have wanted you to vote for Trump,


----------



## hardworkingstiff

brian john said:


> Harry would have wanted you to vote for Trump,


Yea, he sure would be happy this election. Too bad he didn't get to enjoy it.


----------



## macmikeman

hardworkingstiff said:


> Yea, he sure would be happy this election. Too bad he didn't get to enjoy it.


I believe Rich is in a better place where there is not much at all to be worried about.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

macmikeman said:


> I believe Rich is in a better place where there is not much at all to be worried about.


That is the indoctrination we are all subjected to.


----------



## UNTmaster

*Sad Stuff*



Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is the obit.
> 
> http://massachusetts.obituaries.funeral.com/2015/11/14/richard-carr/
> 
> 
> Full Notice for those nearby
> 
> http://www.brascofuneralhome.com/book-of-memories/2286283/Carr-Richard/service-details.php
> 
> 
> Richard Carr of Newton, passed away unexpectedly November 7th, 2015 at the Brigham & Women’s Hospital in Boston at the age of 55. Born on December 12, 1959 in White Plains, NY; son of the late Robert and Jane (Rusk) Carr, Richie was raised and lived most of his life in Newton. A graduate of Newton North High School, Richie went on to Coyne School of Electricity. He was employed as a Master Electrician throughout his life owning & operating his own business “Richard A. Carr Electrical”. He was a member of the Electrical Forum and the International Dart Association. He had a love of dogs especially his own “Harry”. Richie is survived by his loving & devoted wife of 26 years Margaret M. “Peggy” Mancuso, his dear brother & sister Robert Carr and his wife Michaela Dewale of Augusta, GA and Susan Carr and her husband Leonard “Lenny” Shine of North Canton CT. In addition he is survived by several nieces & nephews. Relatives & Friends are respectfully invited to attend a Graveside Funeral Service in celebration of Richard’s Life at Calvary Cemetery, 250 High Street, WALTHAM on Friday November 20th at 1:00 p.m. The Brasco & Sons Memorial Chapels of WALTHAM assisted the family with arrangements.


I haven't been on here for awhile, in fact, today is my first log in. I remember this guy. Sad news. First thing I saw.


----------



## backstay

It’s been six years, I still think of him a lot! I miss you Harry!


----------



## MHElectric

What a guy. He was fun to be around when he was posting. It would’ve been fun to get to work side by side with him for a week or two.


----------



## brian john

backstay said:


> It’s been six years, I still think of him a lot! I miss you, Harry!


SIX years as in* 6 *Just does seem that long. Harry was a decent guy


----------



## oldsparky52

brian john said:


> Harry was a decent guy


Yea he was. I remember discussions with Harry, we disagreed on philosophies on some things, but he never resorted to name calling that I can remember. We had a lot of civil discussions. It is my understanding that he was that way with just about everyone. It was hard to upset him (although I know one member that really did  ) 

Harry never met a stranger. Just an all around good guy.


----------



## MHElectric

Remember when B4T drove to NJ to fight hax in a Home Depot parking lot? LOL!!


----------



## Quickservice

MHElectric said:


> Remember when B4T drove to NJ to fight hax in a Home Depot parking lot? LOL!!


I can think of a lot of ET members that would have liked to give Hax a black eye.


----------



## Quickservice

oldsparky52 said:


> Yea he was. I remember discussions with Harry, we disagreed on philosophies on some things, but he never resorted to name calling that I can remember. We had a lot of civil discussions. It is my understanding that he was that way with just about everyone. It was hard to upset him (although *I know one member that really did * )
> 
> Harry never met a stranger. Just an all around good guy.


Hmmm.... not hard to guess who.


----------



## micromind

MHElectric said:


> Remember when B4T drove to NJ to fight hax in a Home Depot parking lot? LOL!!


If I remember, the funniest thing about that is it wasn't a meetup, it was a meatup.........


----------



## Southeast Power

MHElectric said:


> Remember when B4T drove to NJ to fight hax in a Home Depot parking lot? LOL!!


Was there something about renting a U-haul for the trip?


----------



## backstay

There were pictures I believe.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

What I can't believe is that B4t actually rented a U-haul and drove in the snow to meet Hax, I believe, but we all knew hax wouldn't show.... 

Yes B4T took pics of the uhaul in a big box store parking lot. Why? All that over BS internet arguments


----------



## LGLS

MHElectric said:


> Remember when B4T drove to NJ to fight hax in a Home Depot parking lot? LOL!!


It really happened I was working traffic signals at the time and saw that U-Haul truck burning rubber on the Bruckner Expressway headed for the GWB.


----------



## micromind

LGLS said:


> It really happened I was working traffic signals at the time and saw that U-Haul truck burning rubber on the Bruckner Expressway headed for the GWB.


That's hilarious!!


----------



## backstay

It’s been 7 years since our friend Harry past away. I still miss him every day!


----------



## John Valdes

I miss him too.


----------



## oldsparky52

+1


----------



## just the cowboy

Wow that long.


----------



## flyboy

Seems like yesterday.


----------



## A Little Short

I remember him calling me out of the blue one time. I asked him how he got my number. He laughed and said he got it off an email I sent him. Also said to be careful who I sent emails to with my info on it as some a** holes like to make fake bad reviews on line. I only sent him some type of meme or story as I knew he would like it. Never even thought about my info being on it because it was my business email. Blew my mind that he called as I hadn't had any communication with him prior. He called and emailed several times after that. He said the main reason he called was we had the same last name.

I miss him too!!!


----------



## brian john

Harry was the man, loved his post and he seemed to be a very decent human being.


----------

